# Avenida Pardo



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Este thread es un recorrido por la Av. José Pardo, una de las principales de Miraflores. Va desde el Malecón de la Marina hasta Óvalo de Miraflores en 15 cuadras con una encantadora berma central llena de árboles que la convierte en una avenida muy caminable.

Comienzo indicando la parte que cubren estas primeras fotos:








Partiendo desde el malecón...










La cuadra 15:

















La Plaza Centro América:



































De nuevo mirando hacia el malecón...










La berma central pasando esta plaza:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

HERMOSO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Como extraño caminar por la AV. Pardo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Calle de la Aviación, que parte de la Plaza Centro América:








Edificios en las cuadra 13 y 12:


























Calle Calero:



















Siguiendo...


























Llegando a la Plaza Morales Barros...

















Más adelante más fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres tus fotos Roberto! Me encanta la avenida Pardo, siempre ha sido una de mis avenidas favoritas. Las áreas verdes lucen muy bien. Qué loca la pileta en el óvalo Centro América.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Super!.. paso por ahi todos los días.. la pileta está bonita, solo que no la encienden todos los días, en la noche se ve bonita =) 
aun te faltan 11 cuadras!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Lo que me ecanta de Miraflores es que se preocupan bastante por el ornato de sus calles y bueeno los edificios también, buenas fotos!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

La plaza Centro América de vdd ha quedado muy bien con esa pileta como dice Naths, la ilumanción nocturna es muy bonita !










Este parque de nueeevo? GRRRRR! :doh:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Que fotos tan lindas  gracias por compartirlas 

Lindo Miraflores muy lindo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

se ve muy bien el lugar.....muy buenas fotos Roberto.....^^


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> se ve muy bien el lugar.....muy buenas fotos Roberto.....^^


Y en vivo es mejor


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr esta avenida se muy bien...


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> Qué chéveres tus fotos Roberto! Me encanta la avenida Pardo, siempre ha sido una de mis avenidas favoritas. Las áreas verdes lucen muy bien. Qué loca la pileta en el óvalo Centro América.


*Block: mejor ni digas nada de la avenida Pardo, no les des ideas a nuestros alcaldeshno:, QUE NI SE LES OCURRA TOCARLA. Ojalá que nunca hagan con esta hermosa avenida lo que han hecho con la avenida Arequipa que está de llorar, o reducir la alameda del medio como lo hicieron hace muchísimos años con la Avenida Ricardo Palma. :bash:

Robert, precioso tu recorrido, como siempre excelentes tus fotos. Me gustó la pileta, no la conocía. Deberían tenerla prendida todo el día, que el agua no se gasta porque da vueltas, es el mismo agua. *


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Tus fotos me hacen sentir viejo, años de años que no veia las primeras cuadras de la Av. Pardo. Y si que ha cambiado. Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!! 



libidito said:


> HERMOSO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Como extraño caminar por la AV. Pardo


Es una de las pocas vías amigables para el peatón que quedan en Lima.



J Block said:


> Qué chéveres tus fotos Roberto! Me encanta la avenida Pardo, siempre ha sido una de mis avenidas favoritas. Las áreas verdes lucen muy bien. Qué loca la pileta en el óvalo Centro América.


Sí, esa forma también me pareció recontra loca aunque bueno esa plaza de todas formas ha quedado muy bien y me imagino que con la iluminación nocturna aún mejor.



naths12 said:


> Super!.. paso por ahi todos los días.. la pileta está bonita, solo que no la encienden todos los días, en la noche se ve bonita =)
> aun te faltan 11 cuadras!


Nada las cuesta dejarla encendida...



J3R3MY said:


> Lo que me ecanta de Miraflores es que se preocupan bastante por el ornato de sus calles y bueeno los edificios también, buenas fotos!


Bueno, en algunas partes... pero sí al menos existe preocupación sobre cómo se ve el distrito y se han puesto en marcha buenos proyectos para recuperar las zonas que no estaban muy bien (cómo por ejermplo la nueva zona gastronómica de La Mar o majorar las calles de la zona cerca a la Vía Expresa).



kaMetZa said:


> Este parque de nueeevo? GRRRRR! :doh:


:|



Chocaviento said:


> Que fotos tan lindas  gracias por compartirlas
> 
> Lindo Miraflores muy lindo


:yes: Es una zona muy atractiva.



sugarrw said:


> se ve muy bien el lugar.....muy buenas fotos Roberto.....^^





tacall said:


> chvr esta avenida se muy bien...


Así es, se ve bastante bien.



Lia_01 said:


> *Block: mejor ni digas nada de la avenida Pardo, no les des ideas a nuestros alcaldeshno:, QUE NI SE LES OCURRA TOCARLA. Ojalá que nunca hagan con esta hermosa avenida lo que han hecho con la avenida Arequipa que está de llorar, o reducir la alameda del medio como lo hicieron hace muchísimos años con la Avenida Ricardo Palma. :bash:
> 
> Robert, precioso tu recorrido, como siempre excelentes tus fotos. Me gustó la pileta, no la conocía. Deberían tenerla prendida todo el día, que el agua no se gasta porque da vueltas, es el mismo agua. *


Al menos la berma está muy bien como está. Si bien hay tráfico en las cuadras más cercanas al centro de Miraflores, creo que ampliar la vía sería quitarle esa característica que hace que los peatones se sientan cómodos yendo por ella.. que no les den a los carros y a las combis un lugar tan bonito y tan atractivo para las personas!



Limanidad said:


> Tus fotos me hacen sentir viejo, años de años que no veia las primeras cuadras de la Av. Pardo. Y si que ha cambiado. Muy buenas fotos.


Jajaja sí... se ha densificado abstante creo.. aunque las cuadras más cercanas al mar aún son más o menos tranquilas porque sólo se trata de edificios residenciales en su gran mayoría.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Seguimos por esta avenida...








Según el mapa dice plaza Morales Barros, pero creo que más bien se debe llamar Julio Ramón Ribeyro...
























Cuadras 10 y 9:










































La berma...










Futura construcción:










:cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Roberto, muuuy bakanes las fotos, no conocìa esta Av. ... a lo menos ya con tu recorrido fotografiado me he dado una idea. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lia_01 said:


> *Block: mejor ni digas nada de la avenida Pardo, no les des ideas a nuestros alcaldeshno:, QUE NI SE LES OCURRA TOCARLA. Ojalá que nunca hagan con esta hermosa avenida lo que han hecho con la avenida Arequipa que está de llorar, o reducir la alameda del medio como lo hicieron hace muchísimos años con la Avenida Ricardo Palma. :bash:
> *


Jeje, lo único que pido es que eliminen el cableado aereo. Lo bueno es que en 18 meses el cableado aereo en Miraflores desaparecerá.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

J Block said:


> Jeje, lo único que pido es que eliminen el cableado aereo. Lo bueno es que en 18 meses el cableado aereo en Miraflores desaparecerá.



*Block, tengo en mi thread la foto #349 dedicada especialmente a tí.

Roberto, excelentes las fotos. Julio Ramón Ribeyro vivía de niño en la avenida 2 de Mayo, a dos cuadras de su monumento. Su mamá siguió viviendo en esa misma casa hasta que murió, era muy amiga de una tía abuela mía. *


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Varios edificios interesantes, pero ese verde si que me asustó :lol:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Buen dato de Julio Ramón Ribeyro lo unico q mata a las fotos es el cableado pero q bien q en 18 meses ya no estara


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenisimas fotos, a tu recorrido por Pardo no se le escapa casi ningún ángulo; sigue adelante no nos dejes sin tu visión de las restantes cuadras.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!!!



Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gusta la foto de los edificios de la cuadra 9






naths12 said:


> qué? no conoces la Av. Pardo???!!! no puede ser posible!!!
> deberías un día tomar la super S para que te lleve por un lindo recorrido por la av. Pardo..
> pero si no quieres tomar la super S.. puedes ver el videito feliz que hice desde la super S.. (como amo esa combi jajaja:lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJeDQ5HXGsk
> 
> ...


La S (L) jajajaja muy buen video, bastante detallado ver todo al mimísimo nivel del peatón (sin ver hacia arriba). Yo también apso por ahí todos los días y me encanta que tenga tanta vida, creo que es eso lo que hace que se vea diferente.



dannyhighrise said:


> Vaya Roberto te felicito por esas tomas, tu thread es de lujo, en serio, ya quiero que llegues a la primera cuadra (suspenso!). Yo te hice un comentario en tu thread "Malecones de Miraflores" de que seria bueno hacer algunas tomas de la remozada avenida y su berma central... Buena decisión!


Ya llego! Ya llego! :lol: La verdad, fue tu comentario el que más o menos me dio la idea, aunque ya lo había pensado antes.. como está cerca dicidí hacer mi thread sobre esta avenida.



libidito said:


> Que buenas fotos


Más gracias 



Pablo323 said:


> Que bonita Avenida!!!


Pablo, qué bueno que te guste Lima!



libidito said:


> Esta foto me encanta


A mi también, creo que el conjunto de lo que hay en la avenida sí se ve muy bien.



Chocaviento said:


> Muy lindas fotitos gracias por compartirlas esta avenida luce impecable


De nada!



Limeñito said:


> Esa última foto está soberbia, aun si una pared lateral a la derecha se me hace demasiado familiar, pero en sí la sucesión de edificios frente a frente y esa berma central tan verde y espaciosa, logran un conjunto más que agradable.


Sí, pero lleva años así la pared, como si fuese parte del edificio de esa manera... :nuts: Como dije, a mi también me gusta bastante esa foto.



kaMetZa said:


> Horrible! Qué feo color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagínate tener que verlo todos los días hno: :lol:



Vane de Rosas said:


> Roberto!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ni me digas que te quedaste en la cuadra 8 y no avanzaste a la cuadra 7????
> 
> Exijo que regreses y le tomes fotos!!!!! jajajajaja
> 
> ...


Obviamente he recorrido la avenida hasta el final. En lo que va de esta semana no he tenido nada de tiempo por trabajos de la universidad pero ahora sí, en un rato pongo más fotos 



J3R3MY said:


> El edificio de Taca me gusta bastante.


Después de la remodelación quedó muy bien.



Tyrone said:


> Está muy bueno. Esta es una de las pocas avenidas en donde se puede ver como era el Miraflores antiguo, el otro ejemplo es la bajada Balta con su caminito adoquinado y farolitos muy similares a los de Pardo ...
> 
> ¡toco madera!!!! ... ojala que no le metan mano a esta avenida ni a la bajada Balta !!!!! ...:bash:


Sí, sobre todo que no sacrifiquen esa berma que creo que es su mejor cualidad.



lacabolo said:


> Que excelentes fotos, tambien se le deberia crear un tread a las otras hermosas avenidas Benavides y Larco, esas tmb son recontra hermosas





dannyhighrise said:


> Ya existen!
> 
> El de Benavides es tambien de Roberto_vp:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=581901
> ...


Uff.. Benavides sí que fue la latasa :lol:



libidito said:


> SI¡¡¡¡¡¡ sigue con el thread....aun nos falta mucho por recorrer





Limanidad said:


> Buenisimas fotos, a tu recorrido por Pardo no se le escapa casi ningún ángulo; sigue adelante no nos dejes sin tu visión de las restantes cuadras.


Ya vienen las fotos!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Continúo con este recorrido...








La cuadra 7:


























Vivanda, antes era del mismo estilo que el edificio que tiene atrás, con esos arcos tan característicos.

















Calle Bolognesi:










Edificio de oficinas en la cuadra 6:








Siguiendo por esta avenida...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Más de la cuadra 6:

















Una de las pocas casas que quedan por aquí:










Otra vista de la cuadra 6...










En la esquina con Elías Aguirre:








Cuadra 5:

















No todos son edificios altos...










Esquina con Recavarren, ya la cuadra 4:








:cheers:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Si no me equivoco yo he estado en este edificio! =P









Las fotos son de hace semanas no? Pq estos días ha estado saliendo el sol =S cosa para más rara en Julio! 

Chévere el recorrido !


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Esa Av. me trae viejos recuerdos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos, y buen skyline de Pardo.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buensa fotos, pero... ¿qué es eso verde de ahí?!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta la Pardo, es una avenida muy financiera y de franco desarrollo urbano.

El Hotel El Pardo no deja de ser algo caro.... creo que hay otro llamado El dorado o algo asì cerca... muy bueno tambièn y bastante mas còmodos los precios.

Excelentes fotos.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh vaya! sólo te faltan 4 cuadras. Muy buenas tomas roberto, considerando que los arboles de la berma central cubren algunas partes. Uff! que avenida seguirá! mis respetos para los que hacen threads tan buenos. Saludos roberto!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Robert, ya casi llegas al principio de la avenida Pardo. Muy buenas tus fotos. Ojalá que nunca se les ocurra a ningún alcalde tocar la berma central de esta bonita avenida arboleada. Hasta ahora no plantan árboles en las cuadras de la avenida Arequipa, ya los árboles se murieron, creo que les han echado cemento, una pena.*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Sigue por favor¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Si no me equivoco yo he estado en este edificio! =P


jeje! yo también.. ahí funciona (o funcionaba) las oficinas de Puerto Palmeras Tarapoto Resort  .. en el piso 14 creo.. se tiene una bonita vista desde esa oficina :|



J3R3MY said:


> Que buensa fotos, pero... ¿qué es eso verde de ahí?!!


es el Bruce Hotel y Casino


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

una de mis avenidas preferidas en LIMA..lo tiene casi todo..densidad, areas verdes, comercio, vida urbana, no tienes q latear mucho pa conseguir transporte publico,restaurantes ( hay un norky's verdad?)..su cercania al mar.
si pudiera eleguir un lugar donde tener un departamento ( depa parrandero de soltero) en lima ..seria aqui........................(el golf??... ,no muy caro)


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas fotos... muchos edificios de por alli tienen su estilo ... n especial este ta chvr...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

naths12 said:


> es el Bruce Hotel y Casino


Eso es hotel? no querrás decir más bien hostal?


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Mil gracias por sus comentarios, aunque veo que varios han terminado en el otro thread, de cuya existencia me enteré por messenger...

En fin!



kaMetZa said:


> Las fotos son de hace semanas no? Pq estos días ha estado saliendo el sol =S cosa para más rara en Julio!
> 
> Chévere el recorrido !


Sí, como ves, la fecha es de Junio... las tomé todas en un mismo día. Lástima que no hubo sol porque me encanta el contraste del cielo azul en las fotos 



J3R3MY said:


> Que buensa fotos, pero... ¿qué es eso verde de ahí?!!





naths12 said:


> es el Bruce Hotel y Casino





J3R3MY said:


> Eso es hotel? no querrás decir más bien hostal?


Lo sé, por este lado se ve bien desordenado, desde la calle Berlin con Bolognesi se ve "mejor" pero igual no mucho. Sí es hotel y no 'telo' :lol:, creo que de 3 estrellas.



Vane de Rosas said:


> Me encanta la Pardo, es una avenida muy financiera y de franco desarrollo urbano.
> 
> El Hotel El Pardo no deja de ser algo caro.... creo que hay otro llamado El dorado o algo asì cerca... muy bueno tambièn y bastante mas còmodos los precios.
> 
> Excelentes fotos.


Gracias  Bueno, de todas formas los hoteles en esta zona son una alternativa más económica a los de San Isidro y el malecón sin perder la ubicación cerca de todo.



dannyhighrise said:


> Oh vaya! sólo te faltan 4 cuadras. Muy buenas tomas roberto, considerando que los arboles de la berma central cubren algunas partes. Uff! que avenida seguirá! mis respetos para los que hacen threads tan buenos. Saludos roberto!


Sí, los árboles son bonitos pero de hecho tapan la vista, sobre todo hacia arriba... la gente me miraba raro de las posiciones que tomaba para poder sacar las fotos :lol:



Lia_01 said:


> *Robert, ya casi llegas al principio de la avenida Pardo. Muy buenas tus fotos. Ojalá que nunca se les ocurra a ningún alcalde tocar la berma central de esta bonita avenida arboleada. Hasta ahora no plantan árboles en las cuadras de la avenida Arequipa, ya los árboles se murieron, creo que les han echado cemento, una pena.*


La berma está excelente, espero que no la toquen en verdad.



papiriqui said:


> una de mis avenidas preferidas en LIMA..lo tiene casi todo..densidad, areas verdes, comercio, vida urbana, no tienes q latear mucho pa conseguir transporte publico,restaurantes ( hay un norky's verdad?)..su cercania al mar.
> si pudiera eleguir un lugar donde tener un departamento ( depa parrandero de soltero) en lima ..seria aqui........................(el golf??... ,no muy caro)


Yo también, me parece un lugar chévere para vivir, por las mismas razones que has dicho.. aunque no sé si para ir a Norky's


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Siguiendo por esta avenida...








Calle Recavarren:










Este edificio me encanta 

















En la esquina con General Borgoño:

















Cuadra 4:

















Esquina con calle Independencia

















Nos vamos acercando al final de este recorrido!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE BONITO.....LA PARDO COMO SIEMPRE EXCELENTE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Este ultimo edificio blanco tiene su gracia, es nuevo?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

CessTenn said:


> Este ultimo edificio blanco tiene su gracia, es nuevo?


Ese es el Hotel Doubletree El Pardo. No es nuevo, se construyó a fines de los años setenta, pero acaba de ser remodelado. El casino sí es nuevo.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindo todo, muy lindo


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Falta poquito! Escuche algo de que iban a quitar ese cableado aéreo tan molestoso por algunas zonas de Miraflores, ¿será cierto eso? (a lo Christina Saralegui)
Robert, please:bow: espero le hayas tomado una foto entera a un edificio de 20 pisos de la cuadra 2, jeje no encontré una foto decente para el catálogo de edificios.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> Falta poquito! Escuche algo de que iban a quitar ese cableado aéreo tan molestoso por algunas zonas de Miraflores, ¿será cierto eso? (a lo Christina Saralegui)
> Robert, please:bow: espero le hayas tomado una foto entera a un edificio de 20 pisos de la cuadra 2, jeje no encontré una foto decente para el catálogo de edificios.



El edificio de 20 pisos queda en la cuadra 1, esquina Av. Pardo con Mártir Olaya.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Lia_01 said:


> El edificio de 20 pisos queda en la cuadra 1, esquina Av. Pardo con Mártir Olaya.


No Lía. Tu hablas creo del ex-Banco del Nuevo Mundo (el de vidrios azules) Hay otro al final de la cuadra 2 en una esquina, justamente nadie se ha percatado de que está ahí y ya tiene años. Robert pon la foto please.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buu! Se acabaa! 

El DoubleTree es muy bonito! Y el edificio dnd están las oficinas de LAN también!

Frente al DoubleTree está Voluntarios, aquel bar dnd justamente los meseros de la noche son voluntarios y todas las ganancias van a un hogar de niños, alguna vez trabajé ahí xD!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> No Lía. Tu hablas creo del ex-Banco del Nuevo Mundo (el de vidrios azules) Hay otro al final de la cuadra 2 en una esquina, justamente nadie se ha percatado de que está ahí y ya tiene años. Robert pon la foto please.



ahh debe ser el Alexander entonces


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El Alexander está a mitad de la cuadra 2*

Al parecer mencionan un edificio frente a la "Casa Blanca" (la casona del Opus Dei),en esquina con Coronel Inclán... entonces vendría ser la calle Libertad... 


Lia_01 said:


> ahh debe ser el Alexander entonces


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*A ver si es uno de éstos edificios*

En la primera foto sale el Alexander,que es el edificio blanco...a mitad de cuadra...en las siguientes 2 fotos,si se puede ver la esquina con la calle Libertad y luego la calle Recavarren donde está el edificio de LAN en esquina... por lo que comentan,se refieren al edificio en esquina con la calle Libertad..
























*LAS FOTOS SON DE LA FORISTA LÚCUMA*


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esta es la esquina con la calle Libertad*

Allí termina la cuadra 2 (en el edificio que dice ENERGYM) y el otro edificio ya pertenece a la cuadra 3 de Pardo :








Al frente no puede ser,porque está la casona blanca del Opus Dei (terminando la cuadra 2 par de Pardo).


dannyhighrise said:


> No Lía. Tu hablas creo del ex-Banco del Nuevo Mundo (el de vidrios azules) Hay otro al final de la cuadra 2 en una esquina, justamente nadie se ha percatado de que está ahí y ya tiene años. Robert pon la foto please.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Hola Lía y Miraflorino. Ejemmm... allí donde mencionas termina la cuadra 3. El edificio de 20 pisos que mencioné está entre el Alexander en la cuadra 2 (edificio blanco de la primera foto) y el plomo de la siguiente imagen en la cuadra 3, osea en la esquina con una calle que se llama Bellavista. Lástima que no sale en la foto... Robert please!:bow: postea pronto las primeras cuadras de Pardo!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> Hola Lía y Miraflorino. Ejemmm... allí donde mencionas termina la cuadra 3. El edificio de 20 pisos que mencioné está entre el Alexander en la cuadra 2 (edificio blanco de la primera foto) y el plomo de la siguiente imagen en la cuadra 3, osea en la esquina con una calle que se llama Bellavista. Lástima que no sale en la foto... Robert please!:bow: postea pronto las primeras cuadras de Pardo!



*Hola! Ahhh, ya sé, Pardo esquina con Bellavista, un edificio algo antiguo ya, frente al Chateau. Ahí vivía en el Penthouse el tío abuelo de mi esposo, lo conozco ese edificio por dentro. Tenía una vista linda.*


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Estupenda tu exposición, las fotos de la Av Pardo son realmente buenas, felicitaciones y gracias por compartir con nosotros.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Muy bueno. Esta limpio y muy hermoso.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No sé si la habrán arreglado pero la veo más bonita


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Me equivoqué ...era la calle Bellavista y no Libertad...*

Claro,terminando la cuadra 2 está la calle Bellavista,donde está la iglesia de Jesús Hostia (la del colegio La Reparación)... pero en una esquina ahora hay un baldío y en la otra,el edificio que menciona Lía.... Los edificios de la cuadra 2,donde está el Alexander,son todos anteriores a 1970.... quizás en su momento,fue la única cuadra en Lima llena de edificios de más de 15 pisos... sería bastante llamativa hace 40 años... En el Alexander había un night club en el primer piso y creo que en el edificio del costado,estaba el formidable restaurante italiano "Firenze"....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*El edificio en primer plano...*

Acá sale el primerito de todos....


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La Casa Blanca del Opus Dei (Pardo esquina Coronel Inclán)*


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Correcto Lía y Miraflorino Coloco aquí una imagen con dos vistas alejadas, de costado y de espaldas que hice para el catálogo de edificios peruanos:









Una imagen que encontré en tu primer catálogo de fotos Lía, donde se ve atrás la cuadra 2 de Pardo y el dichoso edificio.









Ya mucho sobre eso. Ahora esperar a que Robert termine con este interesante recorrido de Pardo, casi obligatorio para cualquier limeño y turista.

PD:¿Alguien sabe si existe algún proyecto para quitar el cableado aereo en ésta zona?
PD a Miraflrino: Me gusta el pingüinito de tu foto:lol:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Gracias por sus comentarios!!!



CessTenn said:


> Este ultimo edificio blanco tiene su gracia, es nuevo?





J Block said:


> Ese es el Hotel Doubletree El Pardo. No es nuevo, se construyó a fines de los años setenta, pero acaba de ser remodelado. El casino sí es nuevo.


La verdad que ese edificio aún no me termina que convencer, aunque sí es un hotel lujoso.



Lia_01 said:


> El edificio de 20 pisos queda en la cuadra 1, esquina Av. Pardo con Mártir Olaya.





dannyhighrise said:


> No Lía. Tu hablas creo del ex-Banco del Nuevo Mundo (el de vidrios azules) Hay otro al final de la cuadra 2 en una esquina, justamente nadie se ha percatado de que está ahí y ya tiene años. Robert pon la foto please.





Lia_01 said:


> ahh debe ser el Alexander entonces


Creo que ya sé cual es.. un rato ya pongo las fotos.



kaMetZa said:


> Frente al DoubleTree está Voluntarios, aquel bar dnd justamente los meseros de la noche son voluntarios y todas las ganancias van a un hogar de niños, alguna vez trabajé ahí xD!


Qué interesante, no sabía de eso. Felicitaciones por esa labor.



Juan1912 said:


> No sé si la habrán arreglado pero la veo más bonita


Está como siempre, bueno.. las últimas cuadras sí las han arreglado, así cosntruyeron la Plaza Centroamérica.



dannyhighrise said:


> PD:¿Alguien sabe si existe algún proyecto para quitar el cableado aereo en ésta zona?


Sí, creo que la municipalidad va a ordenar a las compañías enterrar los cables... la vista va a mejor muchísimo.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahora sí, las últimas fotos...

Las primeras cuadras de la avenida:








Este es el edificio? Le he contado 20 pisos, creo que es su única foto, pues de cerca no se peude ver mucho debido a los árboles y por el tráfico.








La cuadra 3, esquina con Bellavista:








Otra de las pocas casas que quedan por aquí:










La cuadra 2 y la cuadra 3:








Restaurante La Tranquera, en la cuadra 2.










Esquina con Atahualpa:

















Cuadra 2:








Un poco de la cuadra 2 y la cuadra 1:








Muy.. azul :nuts:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahora la cuadra 1:


























El óvalo de Miraflores:



















Edificio El Pacífico:








Mirando hacia la Av. Larco:










Otra de la primera cuadra:










Tienda de Saga:










La Av. Ricardo Palma, que vendría a ser la continuación de Pardo hasta la Urb La Aurora








Aquí termina el recorrido, mirando hacia Pardo:










Espero que les haya gustado.

FIN​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué buen thread Roberto  :cheers: En realidad todos los que has hecho hasta ahora! Gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

CHEVERÌSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

FELICITACIONES, muy completo tu trabajo sobre la Av. Pardo, que debe ser una de las más densas de Miraflores ....


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Lo máximo tus fotos, sigue asi.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ME FASCINO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡......Yo igual haré un thread de la Av. Larco en Trujillo.....pero alguien que me haga la taba  por fa.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Excelente thread Roberto !!!!*

Realmente un hermoso homenaje a la Avenida Pardo,una de las más bonitas de Miraflores.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

FELICIDADES! Roberto que gran trabajo el tuyo:bow: gracias por la foto del edificio que buscaba, en general, muchas gracias por el thread!...:banana:

Y próximamente... :lol: (misterio) porque a partir del 24 te hago la competencia...


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy chevere todo Roberto!
Que les paso a las banderas del Ovalo de Miraflores?
No les parece que ese color de azul esta muy encendido?


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ jaja.. lo único bonito de ese edificio es la vista desde el último piso 
ahh.. y las fotos las tomaste en junio no???.. lo digo por la campaña de saga.. creo q por eso no estan las banderas  Miraflores se ve más bonito con las banderas


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

que buenas fotos.

pero todavia hay muchas casonas en esta avenida que pueden ser reeplazadas...............o sea hay espacio para nuevos edificios.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Ahora sí, las últimas fotos...
> 
> Las primeras cuadras de la avenida:
> 
> ...


Excelentes tu recorrido Roberto, muy buenas fotos. El edificio Alexandr (creo que es sin e) no me llega a convencer, lo veo demasiado flaco para ser tan alto. 

Esta hermosísima casa que es una de las casas del Opus Dei nunca podrá ser demolida gracias a Dios. Esta casa fue donada por la familia Gutiérrez a la Obra para ese fin. Toda herencia que se deje a una institución para que siempre se dedique a ese fin no puede ser demolida. Como el caso de la Clínica Delgado que fue demolida y ahora tienen el terreno abandonado, salvo que construyan nuevamente otra clínica ahí.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Me gusta la avenida


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Del malecón al zanjón, muy buenas tus fotos y un thread interesante, felicitaciones.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*esperemos que se homenajee a la AVENIDA LARCO !!!!*

La más importante de Miraflores !!!!


dannyhighrise said:


> FELICIDADES! Roberto que gran trabajo el tuyo:bow: gracias por la foto del edificio que buscaba, en general, muchas gracias por el thread!...:banana:
> 
> Y próximamente... :lol: (misterio) porque a partir del 24 te hago la competencia...


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Bueno la avenida Larco es la más tradicional, como que tiene el "sabor miraflorino", en eso radica su atractivo, tanto que algunos les parecerá descabellado cercarla con grandes edificios al estilo Pardo. Que opinarían si Imagina (por ejemplo) se la agarrara con esa avenida?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Dios mio que tema tan completo y el recorrido muy interesante  gracias por las fotitos, eres un buen fotografo y tus aportes son muy buenos, felicitaciones


----------

